# 40 year reunion



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Wish me luck.

This long weekend, we're reforming our old band (the Glass World) for a concert/jam in Edmonton. Yes, that means we started in '67 (high school band, played till about '70).

I'm really looking forward to this. It appears we're going to have 50-75 people show up to watch and party. We've got people coming from Vancouver, Winnipeg, around Alberta, and as far away as Mexico. We better not suck.

A friend offered his acreage for the venue (and we've rented a community hall as a rain backup).

Our keyboard player passed away a few years ago, so I'll be doing double duty, but found an old friend to fill in on the guitar as needed. 

We've put about 30 songs on the list, although we'll only have a couple of practices, thanks to the joys of the internet we've been able to distribute the charts ahead of time.

Most of us have been playing pretty steadily over the years, so I'm not too concerned about us getting it back together. I'd feel better if we had a few more practices, but what the hell, it should be great fun.

And as our bass player said, this is probably the only chance we'll have to do something like this.

As I said above, we better not suck, lol.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow......40 years! And here I am complaining that I feel like an old guy being born in 1966....lol.

Good luck Don. Good idea to have a hall booked just in case of rain. Make sure to post some pics, sound clips, etc for us to enjoy.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

That looks like fun dwagar,...you're probably putting a little too much worry into it,...relax and enjoy...:rockon2:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks guy, yes, we intend to get lots of pix and our singer's father is going to shoot a video, I'm not sure what sound quality will turn out like off a small video camera though, have to wait and see.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

That's awesome!! Have fun.

:rockon2:










:rockon:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

well, the weather cooperated, it was great fun. 40 or 50 people came. We had it at a friend's farm. Played 23 or 24 songs. Didn't suck too bad, haha.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

haha nice tractor =P sounds like fun to get back together and lay down some tunes!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah, we thought the old Case was a cool backdrop.

and yes, it was a lot of fun. Real short on the practice time, but we've all kept playing over the years and used chord and lyric sheets.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Darn it I missed it.
great it worked out.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## csrMark (Jul 14, 2007)

WOW........ how many guys had their chops up and how many didn't?:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

chops?

The only drawback we had was dealing with lack of practices, we only had time for 2 - 3 hr practices (Fri night and Sat night) before we played on Sunday. With one guy from Winnipeg, one from Vancouver and one from Calgary, this was the only time we had to get together. 

As far as musicians go, we didn't have any problems. Our singer sat in on keys for a lot of the songs, but he's not a keyboard player, just quiet chording. Our bass player's career is in the Winnipeg symphony orchestra, our steel player plays pro, our drummer and rhythm guitarist play on a regular basis, and I've been playing every week for over 15 years. 

We just didn't have the practice time to polish 24 songs with 6 hours of practice, but were able to pull them off to a reasonable level.


----------

